# Where to visit AND stay in VT? Going alone!



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

My situation:
- Driving from Toronto, Ontario
- Visiting midweek
- I consider myself a very good skiier but new to snowboarding this year. I can carve fine but not switch
- Almost certainly going alone!

Been looking mostly at Killington or Stowe, but I'm fairly open to any option I think since in comparison to my Blue Mountain in Collingwood, any of the mountains will be amazing!

It would be nice to find people and hit the slopes with them, but I'm also totally comfortable and look forward to going alone - just don't like about not being able to hit the backcountry alone.

Any recommendations on which mountain to hit given my situation? What about places to stay? I really just want someone to sleep/connect to the internet and a hostel-style place might be a good opportunity to meet some of the others there - if any of those exist.

Help! (and thanks!)


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> My situation:
> - Driving from Toronto, Ontario
> - Visiting midweek
> - I consider myself a very good skiier but new to snowboarding this year. I can carve fine but not switch
> ...


Killington totally sucks ass. It's just New York city on snow…rude, crowded and nowhere near as big as they claim. It's got acreage, spread across six "mountains," which are really just six bumps on the same mountain. Lots and lots of short trails which disconnect and lead you to different base lodges. Don't believe their claims of vertical…they have ONE TRAIL which they use to claim the most vertical in VT…which actually stops in a parking lot; you'll have to walk across the parking lot then continue on a trail so flat you'd better bring snowshoes. Then it crosses a road, etc. In other words, most of Killington is up top on short trails. But if you like to get drunk, it is a good party mountain. If you like drunken New Yorkers.

Other than Killington, mid-week almost any Vermont mountain will be good. Stowe is awesome, with two mountains, Mansfield and Spruce. Mansfield is more of the big-boy mountain, with longer steeper trails. Spruce is more geared toward families. They are connected by a gondola. Spruce has a beautiful new base lodge, while Mansfield is rustic and old school. One lift ticket is good for both mountains, but try to find a deal. Wicked expensive…like $94 a day last I checked (I never pay that…ski club deals give me a three day pass for the price of a one day regular ticket).

Farther north, Jay Peak is the tits with long cruisers, crazy steeps, glades, and an insane indoor water park open until 10:00 pm, with a bar right there, and a few restaurants on-site. Nothing else there, though. There is no town, nothing else to do. But the resort is fun all day until you pass out!

For more laid back vibe consider Bolton Valley (near Stowe) or Sugarbush (two big mountains, also near Stowe). The strip near Stowe has lots of cheap motels and lots of good food and pubs. Our favorite is the Innsbruck, right near the Stowe base lodge. Old school inn with a bar, free homemade breakfast (not microwaved waffles), afternoon soup and coffee, and two hot tubs, one inside, one outside. Usually less than $100 a night. Parking right outside your room. Close enough to the mountain that you can dress in your room and be there in ten minutes.

If you're driving south, seriously consider Pico instead of Killington. They're owned by the same company…a Killy ticket gets you onto Pico, too, but not vice versa. Pico is very laid back, nothing like Killington. Lots of nice wide open cruisers, nowhere near the crowds. Pico and Killington are just a mile or so down the road from each other.

Bromley is also a nice, mellow mountain. Nothing crazy, but plenty of terrain. Right near Bromley is Stratton, with a fun resort atmosphere. They actually face each other….Bromley faces south into the sun, Stratton faces north so it is usually in the clouds. Stratton is twice the size of Bromley, but it sucks on weekends. Very popular, long lift lines. 

Really, you can't go wrong mid-week. Any Vermont mountain will be good. Stowe and Jay Peak are major league resorts and relatively mellow mid-week, with lots to do when you're not riding.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Hostel Tevere at Sugarbush


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

Is there any point in trying to hit both Sugarbush and Stowe in the same week-long trip, or would that be too much?

Apart from running into a group on the chairlifts, any tips or methods in which I could meet up with others looking for people to ski/board with?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> Is there any point in trying to hit both Sugarbush and Stowe in the same week-long trip, or would that be too much?
> 
> Apart from running into a group on the chairlifts, any tips or methods in which I could meet up with others looking for people to ski/board with?


If you can do both, DO IT! Both are great mountains, and close enough to each other than you can easily do them in the same trip. Hell, I've done them both in one weekend. You have a week! Go crazy. Both are big mountains, though. Both are actually four mountains…Sugarbush is Lincoln Peak and Mount Ellen. You can buy a ticket to Lincoln which is good at Ellen, but not the other way around. Stowe is Mount Mansfield and Spruce Peak. One ticket is good for both mountains, and there is a gondola between the two. Seriously, if you have the time do both. Four great mountains with totally different vibes. You can't go wrong.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i vote sugarbush and stowe. haven't been to either but they're the top 2 on my VT bucket list.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> Is there any point in trying to hit both Sugarbush and Stowe in the same week-long trip, or would that be too much?
> 
> Apart from running into a group on the chairlifts, any tips or methods in which I could meet up with others looking for people to ski/board with?


Adult group lessons will get you into a group (hopefully) with people of like skill. Or meet people at the hostels. Mostly college kids around in March for spring break.

Otherwise, going alone for a week...sounds lonely.


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

ksup3erb said:


> Adult group lessons will get you into a group (hopefully) with people of like skill. Or meet people at the hostels. Mostly college kids around in March for spring break.


Group lessons is an interesting thought, especially given I actually feel I could learn more boarding. Do they actually take you out on the mountain and down runs, or is it all the beginner runs/hills at the bottom?



ksup3erb said:


> Otherwise, going alone for a week...sounds lonely.


For that length I start to worry (although I did a 10-day roadtrip alone which was awesome!) but so far haven't had lucky coordinating a time that works for me AND friends


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Where they take you will depend on your skill. If you can do basic linked turns then they will take you up lifts.


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

ksup3erb said:


> Where they take you will depend on your skill. If you can do basic linked turns then they will take you up lifts.


...but I guess that depends on the group's individual abilities?

I can get down almost any blue hill comfortable heel->toe->heel without falling. Can't really do switch toe just yet

I can make a pretty good fool of myself on blacks


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

They will likely put you with people of like skill.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm here now staying in Hancock. It's literally the middle of everything. 
20min-from Sugarbush (sucks balls) slow windy lifts. Not a single lift that taks you all the way to the top, and if you want to get to the other small crappy mountain it's a 20 min lift ride that's freezing. The terrain park is garbage. 
40min-from Killington. It all depends on what the day is and conditions. It's the one mountain that's hit or miss. Could be amazing and not crowed or could be packed and unfun. 
1hr- from Stowe. Honestly the best IMO. Gondola is fast and warm and takes you to the top. Lots of terrain. Trees are super fun. Trails are fun to bomb. It's always sunny at the top. You can hike and find Mr. Burton's house. Terrain park is on point. I'd say go there. 

Mt-Snow is gonna be the farthest south and have the best park. 


These are just my 2 cents from this past week and past trips to VT


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay one other question.. it looks like Sugarbush has a 3-pack pass that is actually only offered until end of tomorow. Apart from that, I'd actually rather reserve as little as possible to give myself flexibility.

Could I, for example, show up on the Sunday/Monday and get accomodations at Sugarbush/Stowe easily enough without paying through the nose? Or are they going to jack up a last-minute rate or have it all booked up (spring break?)?

Not familiar with units but it looks like both resorts have places starting at $70-$80/night for the basics


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

ICary said:


> I'm here now staying in Hancock. It's literally the middle of everything.
> 20min-from Sugarbush (sucks balls) slow windy lifts. Not a single lift that taks you all the way to the top, and if you want to get to the other small crappy mountain it's a 20 min lift ride that's freezing. The terrain park is garbage.
> 40min-from Killington. It all depends on what the day is and conditions. It's the one mountain that's hit or miss. Could be amazing and not crowed or could be packed and unfun.
> 1hr- from Stowe. Honestly the best IMO. Gondola is fast and warm and takes you to the top. Lots of terrain. Trees are super fun. Trails are fun to bomb. It's always sunny at the top. You can hike and find Mr. Burton's house. Terrain park is on point. I'd say go there.
> ...


Hmm you really don't seem like a fan of sugarbush at all! Sadly I'm used to wind and cold weather, both of which are sure to be better at Sugarbush in like 30 days from now... no?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you looked at Liftopia (.com)? That site is usually pretty good for most New England mountains and you can often get some screaming mid-week deals.


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Have you looked at Liftopia (.com)? That site is usually pretty good for most New England mountains and you can often get some screaming mid-week deals.


Have now! Just checked and tickets are indeed cheaper at both sugarbush and stowe. They have the 3-day ticket at sugarbush for $163 while sugarbush's special is 159... I'll pay $4 if I means I can just buy it later! Says I have to buy it by the 20th.

So it is indeed only deals on lift ticketS? I do see them as discounted but not *that* significantly. If I wanted until mid-march would the prices be the same, higher or lower?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> It's just New York city on snow…rude, crowded and nowhere near as big as they claim.


Hey!!! We are as big as we claim lol



Kaitlyn2004 said:


> Is there any point in trying to hit both Sugarbush and Stowe in the same week-long trip, or would that be too much?
> 
> Apart from running into a group on the chairlifts, any tips or methods in which I could meet up with others looking for people to ski/board with?


DEFINITELY do it. Its worth it


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

ICary said:


> I'm here now staying in Hancock. It's literally the middle of everything.
> 20min-from Sugarbush (sucks balls) slow windy lifts. Not a single lift that taks you all the way to the top, and if you want to get to the other small crappy mountain it's a 20 min lift ride that's freezing. The terrain park is garbage.
> 40min-from Killington. It all depends on what the day is and conditions. It's the one mountain that's hit or miss. Could be amazing and not crowed or could be packed and unfun.
> 1hr- from Stowe. Honestly the best IMO. Gondola is fast and warm and takes you to the top. Lots of terrain. Trees are super fun. Trails are fun to bomb. It's always sunny at the top. You can hike and find Mr. Burton's house. Terrain park is on point. I'd say go there.
> ...


You rate Killington (the KING of exaggerated stats and conditions) and Mount Snow ahead of Sugarbush?? I respect everyone having their own opinion but that I much laugh at. Complaining about there not being one singular lift taking you to the top of the mountain is a bit ridiculous dont you think? It 2 lifts to get to the summit. Really isn't a big deal. Matter of fact its probably better that way as it separates the crowd from people that don't want to go to the summit vs those that who want to remain on the upper half of the mountain where most of the steeps are.
To call the "other mountain" small and crappy is kinda laughable as Mt Ellen, the other mountain, is 2600ft rideable top to bottom nonstop. Second tallest true vertical in ALL the east. Lincoln Peak is 2400ft and, again, rideable top to bottom nonstop. Mountain to mountain lift is actually about 12-15 min max if running nonstop. I was just there last Saturday and timed it.
As for park, Sugarbush is much more of a freeride/glade specific mountain whereas Mt Snow is probably the best place to go for park but their trail riding gets boring FAST.

And if its cold at Sugarbush its going to be just as cold at Stowe. They are about 30mi apart and roughly the same altitude. So on any given day the weather if going to be pretty much the same


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> Have now! Just checked and tickets are indeed cheaper at both sugarbush and stowe. They have the 3-day ticket at sugarbush for $163 while sugarbush's special is 159... I'll pay $4 if I means I can just buy it later! Says I have to buy it by the 20th.
> 
> So it is indeed only deals on lift ticketS? I do see them as discounted but not *that* significantly. If I wanted until mid-march would the prices be the same, higher or lower?


As far as I know you don't need to EVER buy lift tickets more than a week in advance (this excludes certain passes and ski cards). I don't even do that, but I have missed out on some cheaper deals. Liftopia deals do sell out, but I don't think it happens more than a few days in advance. I've never followed a particular ticket that long. The ticket prices directly through the mountains rarely, if ever, require purchase more than five days in advance for the cheapest deals.


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooh now it looks like the Liftopia 3-day pack to Sugarbush is down to $140! The thing is, no sign of the $163 price which was also mentioned until march 20. So now I don't know if this $140 would go down further or jump back up..


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Which of these resorts is more family oriented? Would like to plan a trip up there for next year. Have 2 young girls that will be 7 & 3 next year. So places that have things to do for the wife and the little one would be a plus. Was leaning toward the Stowe area from what I heard about the conditions


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

sdm74 said:


> Which of these resorts is more family oriented? Would like to plan a trip up there for next year. Have 2 young girls that will be 7 & 3 next year. So places that have things to do for the wife and the little one would be a plus. Was leaning toward the Stowe area from what I heard about the conditions


Stowe is the far better looking of the two (Stowe & Sugarbush) but the activities are oretty much the same with slight edge to Stowe. But there isn't really too much outside of Skiing/Riding, restaurants and the spa. If you really want a family oriented location he best would probably be Jay Peak as they hae the indoor water park.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Soul06 said:


> Stowe is the far better looking of the two (Stowe & Sugarbush) but the activities are oretty much the same with slight edge to Stowe. But there isn't really too much outside of Skiing/Riding, restaurants and the spa. If you really want a family oriented location he best would probably be Jay Peak as they hae the indoor water park.


There is actually an indoor water park/amusement center at Stowe, but nowhere near the scale of Jay Peak's park. It's essentially a big indoor pool with a few twisty slides. The trouble with Jay Peak is that it is expensive to stay right at the resort, and there isn't really anything else up there. At least the strip at Stowe provides a lot of options from cheap motels to fancier inns with indoor pools and hot tubs.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes a indoor pool would be plenty. We don't need the whole crazy water park theme. She would be happy just having option to go to pool or spa. Any places offer child care would be a plus too.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

sdm74 said:


> Yes a indoor pool would be plenty. We don't need the whole crazy water park theme. She would be happy just having option to go to pool or spa. Any places offer child care would be a plus too.


For a 7 & 3 year old, Jay's water park would probably be overkill, anyway. It's huge, but most of the fun stuff it too big for them. There is a kiddy pool section, but why bother if they're too little to ride the big slides and surfing? I'm sure they'd have fun, but there just isn't anything else to do in Troy, Vermont. At least Stowe has a seven-mile long strip of shops and other things to for your wife and kids while you're bombing down the Front Four!


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> For a 7 & 3 year old, Jay's water park would probably be overkill, anyway. It's huge, but most of the fun stuff it too big for them. There is a kiddy pool section, but why bother if they're too little to ride the big slides and surfing? I'm sure they'd have fun, but there just isn't anything else to do in Troy, Vermont. At least Stowe has a seven-mile long strip of shops and other things to for your wife and kids while you're bombing down the Front Four!


Shopping and a indoor pool, that's all she needs...Lol
I'll be trying to keep up with my seven year old on the slopes. Can't get that kid off the slopes once she gets there..:thumbsup:


----------

